# New Pics - June 16, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun16

Video (3.7 MB): Opal In The Food Bowl / Onyx Begging
http://www.rims.net/2006Jun16/HPIM2434.AVI

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

A PIGEON! Cute too. Hope it grows into a healthy adult. Does it have a name yet? Looks scared but hopefully it will adjust to its new home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, the babies are too cute!

...and of course, we have to see pictures of your beautiful great grand-babies. More...more...please!

Please let us know the story behind the feral baby when you have a moment.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry, 
I have names for the pair of starling babies. They are Darling and Dearie. The older starling hasn't told me his name yet.
Hey, Wiggles has picked up self feeding like a pro, but is still very happy for a hand to sit in and a chin to cuddle under.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great names for the starlings, Daryl!  Thank you! I hope just the right name "hits" you for the older one  Garye .. no name yet for the new arrival, but we're thinking about it .. Daryl will probably have one first ..

The new arrival came from Steve aka hotwireflyer here on Pigeon-Talk. Steve joined last night and sent me a private e-mail about the youngster in the photos. His wife rescued it, and the rest is history .. I responded to Steve's e-mail, he delivered the little one this morning, and all is well. I think Steve's wife will be joining us at Pigeon-Talk also .. I hope so .. they have their own pet pigeon and a pet dove  

Treesa .. I will definitely get some still photos of Opal and Onyx so you can "share the wealth" .. they are truly delightful and have coloring that is so beautiful. They are actually my great grandfids and those of Marjorie .. FanTastic is our grandfid, and Castor and FanFan are our "children". Marjorie is on vacation in Alaska right now with her husband and her "skin" grandchildren but has been following the saga of Opal and Onyx via e-mail.

There is another new arrival today .. s/he had already been named Harold by the rescuers .. a very skinny but lively and darling little feral pigeon. Pictures later or tomorrow.

Also, that one tiny songbird egg hatched shortly before they were picked up to go to the rehabber. I haven't heard how they are doing .. those itty bitty birds just scare the you know what out of me .. I always feel so inadequate in trying to care for them.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Treesa .. I will definitely get some still photos of Opal and Onyx so you can "share the wealth" .. they are truly delightful and have coloring that is so beautiful. They are actually my great grandfids and those of Marjorie .. FanTastic is our grandfid, and Castor and FanFan are our "children".
> Terry



Thank you for giving me the family history on Opal and Onyx and the info on the new member and rescue.....  I corrected my post too.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
The little pigeon's name is Sparkle. The older starling is Maxie. I have a baby in the horse barn, I think is HUGE. Mama is Jocelyn, pied blue bar homer, rescue. Daddy is Beau, the Cappuchine/ Laugher cross. The baby's name is Mojo. I have two figuritas in the loft, still unnamed.
Daryl
Oh, and I have another pair of Laugher/Cappuchine cross babies coming sometimes this year.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great names, Daryl!  

Terry


----------

